# NoFap August



## divina (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to experiment with the abstinence of masturbation to see the effects it has on my anxiety and life in general. There have been reports on how it effects the body psychologically and physically. Aside from masturbation, I also want to stay away from porn in general. http://yourbrainonporn.com/ This website makes the argument that it's not natural to watch porn as much as we do, this is a somewhat controversial topic, some people don't agree with this at all. Nevertheless I am planning to go through the entire month and document my progress, I personally have not gone more than 20 days without porn since i first started watching. If you want, feel free to join me on this journey.


----------



## mike179 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good luck man! I tried this at the start of July, made it about 5 days. I think ill try again this month! Can't wait to hear about your progress


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I want to join you on your challenge!


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am almost 2 weeks into it. Wish me luck.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Day 1 went by without any difficulties, it's been easy up until now. Done some jogging and biking and ate healthy. 
I figure that eating healthier will help during this challenge. In the back of my mind i feel that there is a relationship between fast food and porn addiction. I don't know, eating unhealthy makes me lethargic and sluggish, which makes me feel bad about myself, that in turn makes me more vulnerable to watching porn because i'll find a way to temporarily get a quick fix of satisfaction, for me that is achieved through masturbation.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Good Luck, my record is 11 days.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Younique said:


> Good Luck, my record is 11 days.


My record is 11 years, beat that. :b
But if i count only the last 13 years of my life, my record is around 2 weeks.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I really dont think those years count...for obvious reasons  That said, GJ on 14 days, you have surpassed me.


----------



## Mithrandil (Aug 2, 2013)

That's nice! I'm on this too. I am about 2 weeks clean without porn, my masturbation problem has lowered but im trying to stop it completely. From my personal experience with this experiment is that ever since I stopped watching porn my depression has gotten better, but 2 days ago I fapped and I'm starting to feel a little depressed again. Those days that I was with out porn and without masturbation I felt great. I want to feel great again so Im starting the challenge again. I think im going to start a diary to track my progress, it might help keeping on track.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

This may come as a shock to some of you but here's the real deal:
Masturbation is NOT healthy both for mind and body. To make matters worse, porn is a poison, pure and simple. We were not designed, evolved whatever, to watch other people having sex, it's simply unnatural. Here's what you need to do:
1. Quit PORN forever. Even erotic images.
2. Quit masturbation for good. If you absolutely must masturbate, do it without porn. Use your imagination, but it's simply better to just quit.
3. Lead a healthy lifestyle. No smoking, no fast food, no sodas, nothing artificial, only organic cooked food.
4. Exercise as much as you can. Spend as much time as you can in clean, fresh air. Avoid stress in your life as stress is the #1 killer today and the #1 trigger for anxiety and panic attacks. Exercise releases endorphins and serotonine which helps regulate mood swings and depression.
5. Start meditating. Research meditation and start practicing it. It's SO BENEFICIAL for the mind I can't even describe it. At first you may be filled with anxiety and fear, anger and depression but all of these are side effects from mindfulness and it's only temporary. 
6. Be social even if it's uncomfortable, eventually you will loosen up and you will have friends and maybe even a girlfriend if you don't already have. You can't spend time behind a computer jacking off, don't you see how pathetic that is ? You need and deserve a real life human being by your side. Never tell yourself otherwise.
Do all of these for at least a couple of months and I GUARANTEE your lifestyle will improve drastically. 
I seriously hope you're considering my advice and I wish you luck on your journey.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Der Ubermensch said:


> This may come as a shock to some of you but here's the real deal:
> Masturbation is NOT healthy both for mind and body. To make matters worse, porn is a poison, pure and simple. We were not designed, evolved whatever, to watch other people having sex, it's simply unnatural. Here's what you need to do:
> 1. Quit PORN forever. Even erotic images.
> 2. Quit masturbation for good. If you absolutely must masturbate, do it without porn. Use your imagination, but it's simply better to just quit.
> ...


They should teach you this stuff in school.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Der Ubermensch said:


> This may come as a shock to some of you but here's the real deal:
> Masturbation is NOT healthy both for mind and body. To make matters worse, porn is a poison, pure and simple. We were not designed, evolved whatever, to watch other people having sex, it's simply unnatural. Here's what you need to do:
> 1. Quit PORN forever. Even erotic images.
> 2. Quit masturbation for good. If you absolutely must masturbate, do it without porn. Use your imagination, but it's simply better to just quit.
> ...


Thank you, minister. :hide
You forget to mention that God is the only saviour and masturbation does not lead to salvation.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatever dude, do what you want, and btw I'm not religious at all. Ignorance is bless !


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good luck!! I think the longest for me was like 3 weeks. In a way i think masterbation helps me with my anxiety more. Also i feel like if i dont masterbate for a while im not as confident in myself. I dont know if thats my mind playing tricks on me to continue doing it or what, but i feel like it can be positive in some ways


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FUBAR said:


> Thank you, minister. :hide
> You forget to mention that God is the only saviour and masturbation does not lead to salvation.


He just told everyone to get busy effing.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Day 2:
Walk in the park. There were moments where i got moderately aroused but i just ignored it and it went away. 29 days to go!


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

You get aroused just by talking a walk in the park ? This is gonna suck for you, good luick !


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Der Ubermensch said:


> You get aroused just by talking a walk in the park ? This is gonna suck for you, good luick !


It was 100 degrees F (38 degrees celsius) yesterday, the hottest day of the year, guess what the girls are wearing then? NOTHING!


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Billius said:


>


This forum needs less mocking and more supporting. Or at least give constructive opinion instead of those dumb pictures. And if you totally disagree and only want to mock, just don't visit this thread. No wonder so many people are afraid to post here.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Zee has checked in on this challange


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Zeeshan said:


> Zee has checked in on this challange


I've just sent you a friend request, bro's have to stick together through this challenge. :clap


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

After all that, I'll try it with you guys/gals/internet people and/or aliens. 

Man, it sure is embarrassing sharing this, but your confidence is infective.
The only problem from past experience I've faced is that there is way too much erotic and sexually-directed media even in the most subtle senses. I think subtle-sexually driven themes are the new norm in advertisements & TV shows, as well as, basic fashion for girls (Its summer, so wear short-shorts for a number of women).


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not going to take part this time, but I wish you all good luck.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Threads like these make this forum very channy imo.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've stopped masturbation 2 months ago and I feel great, I'm still going with it. It's really hard to quit porn tho,from time to time I put on some porn.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

not doing it gives me more energy, if I do it it means I am really depressed, I don't even like doing it, it's a waste of time to me, no point of it, but I do it since I'm depressed always


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Day 3:
It was a easy day because i was so focused on my diet and counting calories i didn't even allow myself the time to think dirty thoughts. I'm looking forward to passing the first week, it's all easy now.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

If you believe it's going to fix you, go for it...
Believe is a powerful tool, no matter where it comes from.
I think every man should try something huge to be proud of.
You ever done the 90 days challenge by fapstronauts? :b 

Don't feel so guilty if you fall man cause you will get up.... either way you are going in a good direction and It's a good journey.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's start with 30 days and evaluate how i feel after that, i might extend it to 60 days.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This is such bull****! I think I'm gonna masturbate every day of this month just to piss you lot off.. :roll


----------



## Electricparis (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm on day 8, DAY 8 Yeah I started WAYYYYY before MOST OF YOU DID. I'm on a roll baby. *Whips of shirt*


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Whenever I don't masturbate for more than 5 days, wet dreams start to happen. Only reason I masturbate most of the time. ****ing messy as **** wet dreams are.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Electricparis said:


> I'm on day 8, DAY 8 Yeah I started WAYYYYY before MOST OF YOU DID. I'm on a roll baby. *Whips of shirt*


I never thought girls had porn/masturbation addictions, you just never hear about that. But you are on a roll, keep it going. :boogie


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Watch this video, it will change your opinion on internet porn.






I've decided to go with it for 120 days, in which i'll stop masturbating and watching internet porn. My only exception is that when i have a opportunity to get sex in real life.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> This is such bull****! I think I'm gonna masturbate every day of this month just to piss you lot off.. :roll


Haha, you're only doing bad to yourself


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, I doubt i'd be able to go for more than a week (yeah, I've tried before). Good luck on this journey and keep up informed!


----------



## Hannahcat (Mar 25, 2012)

I think having a break or reducing the frequency of masturbating is a good idea... 
I noticed that I tend to use masturbation as an escape sometimes, which I don't think is a good thing. It does help me relieve stress but afterwards I feel like I wasted energy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I still masterbate! Even well at the gym between set's I'll go wack off for abit come back do another set lol.
Even public washrooms it better to wack off every chance you get do it befor going to work do it befor chores it keeps ya energize and invigorated.

Stay horny.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

GotAnxiety said:


> I still masterbate! Even well at the gym between set's I'll go wack off for abit come back do another set lol.
> Even public washrooms it better to wack off every chance you get do it befor going to work do it befor chores it keeps ya energize and invigorated.
> 
> Stay horny.


Dependency on porn and masturbation has the same effect as any other addiction. It does the opposite of keeping you energized and invigorated when looking at the big picture.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Third day is a great day, still fine. But makes me wonder if I might start projecting in other activities which I enjoy. Perhaps that would be good, but what if I did project in cooking that extra food I made, and now eating all of it is the next part? I suppose I really ought to be careful with all the rest of stuff too.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Day 4, easy breezy. Avoided going to places where girls wear skimpy clothes. I'm really motivated to combine this NO FAP challenge with my ketogenic diet. I hope to feel like a totally different person within 2 or 3 months. I'm gonna cut back on the updates, i might do one every 3 days from now on.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

FUBAR said:


> Day 4, easy breezy. Avoided going to places where girls wear skimpy clothes. I'm really motivated to combine this NO FAP challenge with my ketogenic diet. I hope to feel like a totally different person within 2 or 3 months. I'm gonna cut back on the updates, i might do one every 3 days from now on.


I heard about the ketogenic diet before. If I remember correctly, the person who was on it felt really dizzy most of the time, and tired. It was a really tough one. Wish ya luck keeping your wits, mate.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FUBAR said:


> Day 4, easy breezy. Avoided going to places where girls wear skimpy clothes. I'm really motivated to combine this NO FAP challenge with my ketogenic diet. I hope to feel like a totally different person within 2 or 3 months. I'm gonna cut back on the updates, i might do one every 3 days from now on.


Maybe you could go on a girl watching jaunt just to challenge yourself.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I was watching TV this afternoon and saw a attractive girl in bikini on a TV show and it didn't turn me on or make me aroused while i normally get aroused very easily. Is my body adapting to biological conditioning as a result of my new regime or am i turning gay?


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

You KNOW im down!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I got the worst case of blue ball's right now lol it only been 3 day's girl's are looking amazing I rather just talk to em then **** em for some reason lol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Insane1 said:


> Haha, you're only doing bad to yourself


I'll let me be the judge of that..


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

GotAnxiety said:


> I got the worst case of blue ball's right now lol it only been 3 day's girl's are looking amazing I rather just talk to em then **** em for some reason lol.


Too early for me to make that kind of judgments, i still get random erections at night, i'm gonna start wearing underwear + boxers in bed to control that ****. Hope this passes after the two week mark. Now i'm officially on day 6.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I wanna put my nut's on ice. god damn son of a gun lol I better have a wet dream tonight.

So what are you trying to achieve by doing this fubar?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's try and keep this a little less graphic with future responses. Thanks.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you would have a better chance of "getting laid" if you are able to refrain from having a raging erection around women and are to converse without actually touching yourself. Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Day 6 is hitting me hard. I couldn't get to sleep till 5 in the morning, end up staying in bed till 12. I feel tense and aggressive today, the tense feeling i'm used to but i haven't experienced this type of aggression since i was in puberty. I basically look very angry when you would look at me. They say you are supposed to feel indifferent and calm after 2 or 3 weeks. I have this cropped up energy that is shouting to come out but i have to stick this out. I think it is my body going through withdrawal and replenishing my messed up dopamine levels.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Try not to let it get to you or don't think about it if you don't think it bothers you it won't. Mind over matter if you don't mind it won't matter lol


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Day 4: Got a bit low from some mistakes made affecting the near future, leading to urges, but hanged in there.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

FUBAR said:


> Day 6 is hitting me hard. I couldn't get to sleep till 5 in the morning, end up staying in bed till 12. I feel tense and aggressive today, the tense feeling i'm used to but i haven't experienced this type of aggression since i was in puberty. I basically look very angry when you would look at me. They say you are supposed to feel indifferent and calm after 2 or 3 weeks. I have this cropped up energy that is shouting to come out but i have to stick this out. I think it is my body going through withdrawal and replenishing my messed up dopamine levels.


 Who are these people who say you are supposed to feel indifferent and calm after 2 or 3 weeks? You won't. They are just playing a joke on you.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

scarpia said:


> Who are these people who say you are supposed to feel indifferent and calm after 2 or 3 weeks? You won't. They are just playing a joke on you.


It is a proven science, it has to do with replenishing dopamine receptors. You are resetting your hormones that are used to seeing and jacking off to online porn every single day for 12 years long.


----------



## Electricparis (Jul 18, 2013)

Day 10,Like I said before. I'M ON A ROLL BABY!!!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

FUBAR said:


> Dependency on porn and masturbation has the same effect as any other addiction. It does the opposite of keeping you energized and invigorated when looking at the big picture.


Nonsense, it's not an addiction unless you're doing it for some ridiculous amount of time per day.

The leading experts in the field of sex and porn addiction disagree with that one bat**** crazy scientist who thinks everyone is addicted to porn. A reward pathway does not mean you have an addiction.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

cloister2 said:


> I think you would have a better chance of "getting laid" if you are able to refrain from having a raging erection around women and are to converse without actually touching yourself. Those are my 2 cents.


You'd think that

But look around exp shows otherwise


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It only a problem if you think you got a problem I wouldn't be so extreme about it or feel bad if you failed.

Psychologically to beat this Just retain your mental innocents with the idea your a kid and you don't know what masterbation is and behavior that way. Problem solved. 

I just happen to be doing this anyway's naturally when this thread pop up so I thought id join in. It been painful.

Releasing is good for the prostate it good for cleaning it out!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

FUBAR said:


> It is a proven science, it has to do with replenishing dopamine receptors. You are resetting your hormones that are used to seeing and jacking off to online porn every single day for 12 years long.


It's bull**** science that's all wrong, actually. We know what happens when you quit masturbating, because of castration. The guy from yourbrainonborn has created a cult of misinformation and stupidity.

He hasn't produced a single shred of published scientific evidence for his claims.

---

Your increased aggression and energy isn't from dopamine receptors or any BS like that. It's because your testosterone is spiking. The reason you become more passive is because testosterone levels drop after some time.


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

I wonder if I can start this now, but I kind of wrecked it already... Maybe i could go onto the 1st week of September


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

FUBAR said:


> Day 4, easy breezy. *Avoided going to places where girls wear skimpy clothes.* I'm really motivated to combine this NO FAP challenge with my ketogenic diet. I hope to feel like a totally different person within 2 or 3 months. I'm gonna cut back on the updates, i might do one every 3 days from now on.


I find stuff like this deeply offensive; yes blame the women cursed hellspawn that they are


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

FUBAR said:


> It is a proven science, it has to do with replenishing dopamine receptors. You are resetting your hormones that are used to seeing and jacking off to online porn every single day for 12 years long.












Links to studies?


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

You don't have to take my word for it, hundreds of people have experienced benefits. If not physiological/biological, they have experienced great mental results while improving self-determination. Keep on masturbating 300 times a year, for 10 years straight. Your dick will be limp before you hit 30. Have fun with that life, guys.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not saying you should give up masturbation forever. But if you do this NoFap challenge twice a year for 90 days with a couple months break in between. And on the other days you're not on it, you limit yourself to masturbating only once a week (and not to porn but to your imagination). You'll masturbate 27 times a year, and isn't that a more healthy ratio? 

I'm only on Day 7 and i feel better than when i was masturbating, it's that disgusting feeling of shame and worthlessness you get from masturbating that i want to get rid of.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Kip92 said:


> I wonder if I can start this now, but I kind of wrecked it already... Maybe i could go onto the 1st week of September


I think you can start anytime. Don't be thinking, it HAS to be at the start of a month, just start today or tomorrow and go on for a month or so since then. I, personally only started 5 days ago now, and don't think anyone here will claim 'OMG! He didn't start with the rest of us! You failed!' right?...right?!

(Haha)



Billius said:


> I find stuff like this deeply offensive; yes blame the women cursed hellspawn that they are


Yeah, he did mislabel that offensively, but you, too, are overreacting, aren't you? Also, I'm not defending him.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Der Ubermensch said:


> This may come as a shock to some of you but here's the real deal:
> Masturbation is NOT healthy both for mind and body.


Not true. regular ejaculation can lower risk of prostate cancer. And it doesn't matter if you fap ro have sex. the actual problem is the porn and not the fapping itself.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Day 5: Feel frustrated, but stuck with it, also got some outstanding things done rather than leaving them off to take off stress. It feels like understanding logically how beneficial this challenge is great, but it sure is an annoying feeling, hopefully a temporary one.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Porn is terrible. Youll need more and more and it goes to places
You dont want. I made a decision many many years ago
To not watch porn. Occasionally twice a year i might slip
but quickly remind myself. If i feel the need to fap
my rule is only do it without any thoughts. That's
My own rule. Keeps me sexually pure. And i dont fap
Much because of that. Thats my rub (no pun). If i cant get
Off without thinking of something, i really dont -need- the
Release, and i can keep my jing for smthng else.

But i dont have much of a sex drive because of SA i think, or its
the coffee i drink. 

I simply think, would you go into a room with people having sex
And masterbate? Thats what your essentially doing
With porn. Its not natural cant be good.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think I'd be able to go on without fapping. Masturbating is better than a lack thereof, in my opinion. I'm definitely not a fan of porn though and I never watch any.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

comte said:


> Yeah, he did mislabel that offensively, but you, too, are overreacting, aren't you? Also, I'm not defending him.


Mislabel? I don't think so
Overreacting? No this would have been overreacting


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....720x720/602318_411220715596826_95719916_n.jpg
> She's coming for you


so temping to embed


----------



## andrewedwards (Jul 14, 2013)

yall that bashing this thread need to stop trying too find exscuse for masturbation being good.yes it feels good but like everything else too much of anything is bad for you im on the no fap challenge right now im on day 5 and i feel alot better than i did in a while and im sure as hell aint gonna mess that up by wanking anytime soon so you all can be in denial if you want but the proof of the matter is abstaining from wanking does increase confidence which lowers SAD


----------



## andrewedwards (Jul 14, 2013)

comte said:


> Day 5: Feel frustrated, but stuck with it, also got some outstanding things done rather than leaving them off to take off stress. It feels like understanding logically how beneficial this challenge is great, but it sure is an annoying feeling, hopefully a temporary one.


i feel u bro im on day 5 as well this is the furthest ive ever gone and im not turning back now ive felt the feeling your have on day 3 and i know its not easy but dont give up things will get better. keep your eye on the prize


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can we still have sex?


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i love whacking it man


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Relapsed on Day 9. I knew i couldn't do it. I haven't succeeded at anything in my life. Might as well try again and reset to Day 1 now.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha ya I fail to hahahaha I fail 5 times last night and yesterday. I don't care I'm still horny. It did calm me down abit.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

andrewedwards said:


> i feel u bro im on day 5 as well this is the furthest ive ever gone and im not turning back now ive felt the feeling your have on day 3 and i know its not easy but dont give up things will get better. keep your eye on the prize


Thanks for the support man. Really needed it.

DAy 6: Low mood setting in, SA building up, desire building up to have some temporary euphoria. 
I need to bike, get rid of this stressful feeling.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Currently on Day 10. Have gotten close to pulling the trigger so to speak, not out of frustration or anxiety or anything but just boredom. The last two days or so I haven't even really thought about fapping or had any wild sexual fantasies, lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a tip grow really long pubic hair's.

It a lot harder to masterbate with long hair down there. Maybe that why god made us grow hair down there lol.


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

PerfectDark said:


> the actual problem is the porn and not the fapping itself.


This. It's normal to masturbate when you're young. It can get annoying, but it's perfectly healthy. You know what happens when you start doing crazy things like withdrawing from masturbating? You just get agitated and eventually you have a wet dream.

Porn, especially the type of crap guys look at nowadays, is the problem. You can masturbate without watching guys degrade perfect 10s.

That being said, it does get old masturbating after a while and I'm glad my meds along with the aging process have lowered my sex drive significantly.

But for the young guys, withdrawing from masturbating is pointless. There's nothing to be gained out of it. I went a couple months in my early 20s without masturbating because I was really, really, really depressed to the point where I didn't care at all about women, and when my depression got better, I started masturbating again.

For you teen/20something no fappers, go to your doctor and tell him about your plan and see what he has to say.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Day 7: Got sick (significantly decreased will), failed. Feel really upset with myself, but I am only human, so its alright. I'll try again starting today.

Day 1: After previous week's attempt, fewer urges vs before challenge. 

To my fellow mates who might've failed as well, I felt really sad too about failing but we are only human, and we WILL fail, but all so we can become stronger for the next attempt.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a curiosity, do you ever wonder if becoming stronger at something pointless is just the same as becoming weaker? Is it worth the risk?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

FUBAR said:


> Relapsed on Day 9. I knew i couldn't do it. I haven't succeeded at anything in my life. Might as well try again and reset to Day 1 now.


 If you flap your arms hard enough you might be able to fly. It would also be less silly than this thread.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone's August is really gonna suck.


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Billius said:


> Just a curiosity, do you ever wonder if becoming stronger at something pointless is just the same as becoming weaker? Is it worth the risk?


But nothing ever 'always' stays pointless. Sure, it can become pointless for a time, but then the pointlessness can be removed too. And if you equate pointless to being weaker, then I'd say you choose something to become better at, which can fluctuate, at varying cycles, between the pointless times and strong times.

So don't think of abilities as pointless or useful, but which ability is appropriate & how you can use it to get what you need.

Like the ability to control my habit from this challenge can be used in application to control other bad habits I may have...in the future.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pop quiz!

Three of the following are evidence-based treatments for social anxiety disorder. See if you can spot which treatment doesn't belong.

a) medication

b) therapy

c) social skills training

d) NoFap August


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

but...but...it's the highlight of my day ! I can't....


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I stopped from friday to sunday to prove a point to the girls I live with, then my IGF broke my ding dong yesterday....strangely my heart never really broke, I never crashed and burned like usual, but she broke my ding dong.


So now what, how long will this last. Worst of all if I don't do stretches, the skin tears my working it . I'm trying pantyportal, since I don't go and get girls I don't like and could get, and since I can't get girls I do like (for now)





Seriously don't ever go a month, girls like freshness, they can sense it. For real.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hehe alittle to much infomation. 

You better put ice on it or something


----------



## comte (Aug 3, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> Pop quiz!
> 
> Three of the following are evidence-based treatments for social anxiety disorder. See if you can spot which treatment doesn't belong.
> 
> ...


This isn't supposed to be therapy, per se. Comparing or trying to undermine others attempts to try new things which might have some beneficial value to them is annoying. Why are people trying to argue AGAINST this at all, if its a choice some people are trying?

Day 3 (attempt 2): It all seems fine now and much easier to control.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I fapped twice yesterday. The Parnate im taking is making me horny. I do feel pretty damn good today and relaxed.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

comte said:


> This isn't supposed to be therapy, per se. Comparing or trying to undermine others attempts to try new things which might have some beneficial value to them is annoying. Why are people trying to argue AGAINST this at all, if its a choice some people are trying?
> 
> Day 3 (attempt 2): It all seems fine now and much easier to control.


Exactly..why argue against NOT watching porn when it has the possibility of improving people's lives..


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone up to try this out this year?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't fapped in 13 days and don't plan to anytime soon so I guess I'm doing it again.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I have no idea why guys think this is a worthwhile thing to do...

Not trying to be negative or anything, I'm just saying that of all the stuff going on in your lives, you decide to cut out your natural desires, and you think it'll make you *less* anxious?


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

i have began day 1 of no fap


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> I have no idea why guys think this is a worthwhile thing to do...
> 
> Not trying to be negative or anything, I'm just saying that of all the stuff going on in your lives, you decide to cut out your natural desires, and you think it'll make you *less* anxious?


theres many studies linking masturbation and porn addiction to psychological effects one of which is social anxiety.

what you know about fappin anyway


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

i would like to point something out to all the naysayers out there. i can only speak for myslef here but the point of no fap is to break an addiction its not about torturing yourself for no reason. masturbation is a normal healthy thing when its performed in a normal and healthy way. if your masturbation 3-5 times a day and have to look at porn you may be looking at addiction opposed to being aroused.

addiction re wires your brain and in the case of sex it can lead to things like ED and other psychological effects. i for one know that i have less drive to seek real female partners when i have been jacking off every day for a year. that factual reasons for this? i cant tell conclusively. this is the reason i have personally decided to stop. and anyone who chooses masturbation as their way of sexual gratification is totally entitled to that. but i would rather do tings which i see as helpful in my life, and in acquiring sexual partners. after all whats better sex or fap?


----------



## Dan88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Well... I've found that the build up of testosterone and sexual desire actually INCREASES my anxiety, whereas I am able to sleep more soundly and relax if I'm just true to my instincts. I've also found it harder to concentrate on difficult tasks with a loaded wang.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

sirbey said:


> theres many studies linking masturbation and porn addiction to psychological effects one of which is social anxiety.
> 
> what you know about fappin anyway


Hey, you do what you've gotta do. If you're jacking off so much that it's affecting your life, then something needs to be done. But at the same time, when you're young most people are having lots of sex, so it's just the sex drive doing what it does at that age, difference being you don't have a partner. And stopping altogether seems as unhealthy to me as being addicted to it.

Anyway, good luck



Dan88 said:


> In the middle of august I am having a no-fap fortnight. Or as most people call it, going on holiday with eight people in a smallish caravan with no locks on the toilet.


Lol


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't do nofap guys. Your prostate needs to release dirty fluids. If you continue to nofap you will might get prostate issues if your genetically prone to them. Just a friendly warning. 

Go no porn instead and fap to imagination and girls you are interested in


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Don't do nofap guys. Your prostate needs to release dirty fluids. If you continue to nofap you will might get prostate issues if your genetically prone to them. Just a friendly warning.
> 
> Go no porn instead and fap to imagination and girls you are interested in


can you provide some sources for this claim


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys aren't suppose to start the Nofap until august... Lol. I still got a couple days left until hell is unleashed upon my mind. I'm not even doing this for anxiety personally, I'm just doing it as an experiment.


----------



## TigerTiger (Jul 23, 2014)

Zeeshan said:


> Don't do nofap guys. Your prostate needs to release dirty fluids. If you continue to nofap you will might get prostate issues if your genetically prone to them. Just a friendly warning.
> 
> Go no porn instead and fap to imagination and girls you are interested in


Wet dreams should keep you healthy.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No lubes for august....


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Don't do nofap guys. Your prostate needs to release dirty fluids. If you continue to nofap you will might get prostate issues if your genetically prone to them. Just a friendly warning.
> 
> Go no porn instead and fap to imagination and girls you are interested in


I 2nd that, Get rid of porn, And use your master imagination,

Porn tanks your fantasies, And deflowers it,

So masturbate away, But use your imaginations

Maybe you will grow a brain cell or 2, You need to masturbate to the unseen, Not what is seen, Don't masturbate to other people doing it, Masturbate in your mind,

MIND SEX!!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm not that much of a masochist, so I won't be participating.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sign me up


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm not that much of a masochist, so I won't be participating.


~Me Neither, If I wasn't at the library, I would be masturbating right now

^_^

Its healthy besides, Its like exercises once, You really get into it,

SO bottom line is that it will keep you young, As long as you don't harm each other,

That what I think of exercising anyways, Imagine working out is like sex LOL,

Get that nice sex glow going on,

You can almost tell if someone had sex for along period of time because they would look fantastic from the exercise, Invigorating there eyes would be like water,

They would look healthy happy and refreshed

I'm going to the gym right now, To have some sex.... LOL

Workout time, Time to lay some pipe LOL Kidding kidding, I'm not doing either : D


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

Every man has the biological need to spread their "seed"…..so it's no surprise that we do fap. It's normal. It's normal to be horny. Even Popes, I'm sure, have been horny. 

To deny your desire to fap or to have sex isn't normal. It's a biological feeling. 

That's why wet dreams occur when you stop fapping. It's nature's way in telling you what you need to do. 

As for porn, I have nothing against it but I do agree on one thing. It can be addictive. Fapping can also be addictive. Hell, even sex can be an addiction. So the bottom line is to do it moderately and enjoy it…..


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

DeafBoy36 said:


> Every man has the biological need to spread their "seed"&#8230;..so it's no surprise that we do fap. It's normal. It's normal to be horny. Even Popes, I'm sure, have been horny.
> 
> To deny your desire to fap or to have sex isn't normal. It's a biological feeling.
> 
> ...


Well my body tells me not to communicate with people, but that's not healthy is it? Just because you have a desire to do something doesn't mean you should do it. That word nature gets thrown around too much anyway. Nothing is natural about the world we live in anymore, and looking at porn is sure as hell not natural either. Contrary to the popular belief, sex isn't a need as food and water is, it's a want.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

MissWorthless said:


> Good luck!! I think the longest for me was like 3 weeks. In a way i think masterbation helps me with my anxiety more. Also i feel like if i dont masterbate for a while im not as confident in myself. I dont know if thats my mind playing tricks on me to continue doing it or what, but i feel like it can be positive in some ways


The anxiety and cowardice you feel when you abstain is supplanted by ultimate release when you choose to do it with a person, thereby nullifying any feelings of nonanxiety, plus when you dont orgasm for several days you get aggressive and fight or at least make edgy comments which excites potential sex partners as a positive force, and be sure to apologize, but in the end everyone wins (gets laid!)


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

*Seinfeld.. The Contest..*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Forget nofap. Trying not to masturbate is like trying not to eat, drink or breathe. It's a natural, biological need. Leave it be.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Can girls participate in this?:haha


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

****. I fapped.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Fapping is workout.. I see no reasons to stop.. My hands and arms wouldn't be this big if it wasn't cause of my pepe...

I don't fufing care I'll fap till I die.. 

Good luck on the 30 days or 31 days or whatever.

I think fapping only becomes a problem when you can't fap without porn.
I can fap 3 times a day on a week if I wanted to..

But I'll stick to the 2 times a day..

Today I woke up took a shower.. did it and went to bed.. Played hearthstone. Spoke with someone.. fapped again.. and went to work..

I fap way to often lal xD
Nobody can save me but a GF.. I am forever doomed.. If 2-3 days goes by I am the most horny person on earth.. I'll explode O_O


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Der Ubermensch said:


> This may come as a shock to some of you but here's the real deal:
> Masturbation is NOT healthy both for mind and body. To make matters worse, porn is a poison, pure and simple. We were not designed, evolved whatever, to watch other people having sex, it's simply unnatural. Here's what you need to do:
> 1. Quit PORN forever. Even erotic images.
> 2. Quit masturbation for good. If you absolutely must masturbate, do it without porn. Use your imagination, but it's simply better to just quit.
> ...


Thank you I thought this was beautiful. It has given me motivation to stop masburbating. Well I already messed up August before finding this thread but better late than never. Here's to the start of hopefully a long journey. Cheers ya'll.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

labelme said:


> ****. I fapped.


lal xD


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think we were designed to wear clothes or use computers either. No other animal does any of this, we're an anomaly and we have plenty of evolutionary leftovers that don't mesh well with modern life.

I have no idea how not masturbating is supposed to help with daily life. I use it to clear my head of lustful thoughts during the day. If you're horny, doesn't that make you see the other gender more lewdly? Don't you get distracting thoughts? I dunno, I value mental clarity and I feel masturbation keeps things clear.

Well, no matter. Fapping has been eating too much of my time lately so I'll do a limited form of the challenge - once every 3 days through the rest of the month. Let's see how bad this withdrawal gets and whether it gets better. I won't lie - I'm mostly doing this because I absolutely loved how sensitive ''I'' was after the last time I did it. I recommend that much at least, if you're used to daily or more often.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

skys said:


> Thank you I thought this was beautiful. It has given me motivation to stop masburbating. Well I already messed up August before finding this thread but better late than never. Here's to the start of hopefully a long journey. Cheers ya'll.


well. I lasted about 10 hours


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll join in on the August challenge even if we are one third through the month.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Not masturbating has more negative effects on me then positive, makes me restless hah.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Restarted. Day 5. I got this **** this time.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Im gonna try dis too 

I always feel so guilty and depressed and dirty always immediately after I do the deed. Like during im like f**k this feels amazing then the after the euphoria the shame comes and makes you feel more depressed. Hopefully by not doing it for a month , you can get some sense of achievement and feel good about yourself . So even if you had a bad day u can be like at least I did this and hopefully this practice of self constraint can benefit you in other areas of life:clap


Anyway gud luck


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay I'll start today, August 11th. Lets give it a try. I've been fapping none stop this summer hahaha. 2x daily.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol I'll start this when my dink falls off, am I the only one who doesn't watch porn?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I survived one night, todays August 12th about 5:55pm NYC time. I can do this!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I ****ed up xD try again next time.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

it is hard not to do it actually and I can do it without porn. every time I wake up in the morning I feel a warm boiling sensation in my balls like they are trying to tell me something


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

jc43 said:


> Can girls participate in this?:haha


I suppose :b But I have a feeling that girls usually don't fap as much as guys do.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

jc43 said:


> Can girls participate in this?:haha


:no nope. keep touching yourself


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Is anyone else still doing or trying this ?


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

MiMiK said:


> :no nope. keep touching yourself


I failed so I guess I will:boogie


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

jc43 said:


> I failed so I guess I will:boogie


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Znuffle said:


> Fapping is workout.. I see no reasons to stop.. My hands and arms wouldn't be this big if it wasn't cause of my pepe...
> 
> I don't fufing care I'll fap till I die..
> 
> ...


:clap You sir have just made my day


----------

